# Black Cherry Pinot Wine Dog Label



## jeepbabe (Jun 22, 2010)

I think every winery needs a Wine Dog. Here is my Black Cherry Pinot Noir Label complete with actual Wine Dog model Justine. Justine helps us "clean up" our mess when we bottle our wine and beer. 






*That's Justine's face (and drool) on the bottle. *








*She's focused on the puppy biscuit during this picture. *

After this photo shoot Justine had to take a nap!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 22, 2010)

Very nice dog


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Jun 22, 2010)

That top picture would make a good wine label!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 22, 2010)

Cool dog and label.


----------



## Waldo (Jun 22, 2010)

Beautiful dog....And label


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 22, 2010)

Yep!


----------



## AlFulchino (Jun 22, 2010)

nice...the wine sounds nice too!


----------



## Goodfella (Jun 23, 2010)

really cool!!!


----------



## uavwmn (Jun 23, 2010)

Justin has very discriminating taste!!


----------



## Scott B (Jun 23, 2010)

Great Photo!
Wine Dog - I need to get one of those!
Can they work the Floor Corker?


----------



## grapeman (Jun 23, 2010)

Our dog is about that kind of breed only ours has reddish brown hair instead of the black. The face looks a lot alike and the ears are the same. She weighs about 80 pounds. We got a picture of her on film that is great and some day I need to scan it in for a "drunken dog" label. She looks plastered beyond belif in it.


----------



## jeepbabe (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone!





Appleman: Do you know what kind of breed your dog is? I'm curious because you said your dog is about the same. Justine is a rescue mutt and we don't really know what she is except DOG.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 24, 2010)

You can actually go to your local vet and they can now do a DNA swipe and tell you exactly what breed/breeds your dog is! 

Not sure how much it is (cost wise) but people that are/were getting ripped off when they buy a supposedly pure breed dog for lots of $$$ are using the test to insure what they paid for is what they indeed got.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 24, 2010)

That's cool as I just bottled a Wild Cherry Pinot Noir. I made 5 gallons of Pinot Noir 2 years ago and I took 3 gallons and blended 32 ounces (64 ounces before simmering down) of Old Orchard Wild Cherry juice from the super market. It has a great cherry taste after you swallow.


Not too sweet yet not dry. I added no extra sugar.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 25, 2010)

Ours was a rescue dog also. I believe she is 100 percent curb-setter.


----------

